# I gotta stop this



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

I have recently placed a largish order for some cc's (3 boxes) and I can't stop looking at cigar sites and drooling over other brands as well as those I just bought. I also got some ncz but they came too quickly (2 days) and so now I am restless all over again :hn 
Make it stop!!


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

slip slidin' away!!

If it makes you feel any better I'm the same:ss


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

Ermo said:


> slip slidin' away!!
> 
> If it makes you feel any better I'm the same:ss


Then we have it bad. I feel like a frickin junky; always lookin for the next fix. 
And its too cold to smoke so I haven't smoked a cigar in over a week. This is drivin me nuts!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Man do I know the feeling. And now I just started the pipe obsession as well.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

floydp said:


> Man do I know the feeling. And now I just started the pipe obsession as well.


Your all done Bro.....I see lots of smoking in your future.


----------



## shadowbandit (Nov 28, 2005)

donp said:


> Then we have it bad. *I feel like a frickin junky; always lookin for the next fix. *And its too cold to smoke so I haven't smoked a cigar in over a week. This is drivin me nuts!


I know that feeling. I've bought 3 or 4 boxes also and I haven't been able to smoke anything because of the cold...I keep searching sites for specials... I'm losing it.


----------



## drdice (Sep 11, 2006)

There is no end in sight! Take me for example....year ago i thought Backwoods were the greatest cigar product ever made now I'm doing the same as everybody else here. 

It's gotten so bad that tomorrow I'm having a radiant heating system installed in my garage. There's no turning back for me now...I've got way too much $$$$ invested in this little hobby/habit.... and to think it all started with Honey Berry Backwoods!!!!


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

donp said:


> Then we have it bad. I feel like a frickin junky; always lookin for the next fix.
> And its too cold to smoke so I haven't smoked a cigar in over a week. This is drivin me nuts!


I feel your pain. I have ordered 4 boxes in the past two weeks. And I am still looking around making a list. Craziness.


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

The slope only gets steeper from here. I recently had to stop using my :gn credit card because I can't pay it off in 1 month


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

It happens to the best of us... but it's not a bad thing!!!!!


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

I hear you Donp! 

I walked into my apartment the other day and my credit cards had organized an intervention...


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

When you start receiving cigars that you absolutely cannot remember ordering - but you look up your emails and there it is, the confirmation - then it's really time to start worrying.

I'm worrying.


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

shadowbandit said:


> I know that feeling. I've bought 3 or 4 boxes also and I haven't been able to smoke anything because of the cold...I keep searching sites for specials... I'm losing it.


If this is crazy.. I dont wanna be sane


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

lenguamor said:


> When you start receiving cigars that you absolutely cannot remember ordering - but you look up your emails and there it is, the confirmation - then it's really time to start worrying.
> 
> I'm worrying.


:r When vendors start sending you "things" with notes in them like... "I knew you would want these". Please wire me $ XXXX at your convienience. How's the lil dog doing?

Then you might be in trouble.:r


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> :r When vendors start sending you "things" with notes in them like... "I knew you would want these". Please wire me $ XXXX at your convienience. How's the lil dog doing? Then you might be in trouble.:r


:r Lucky you...


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> :r When vendors start sending you "things" with notes in them like... "I knew you would want these". Please wire me $ XXXX at your convienience. How's the lil dog doing? Then you might be in trouble.:r


How do you know I have a little dog? :r She is actually a dachshund aka hot dog.

She looks like a giant rat


----------



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

lenguamor said:


> When you start receiving cigars that you absolutely cannot remember ordering - but you look up your emails and there it is, the confirmation - then it's really time to start worrying.
> 
> I'm worrying.


:tpd: We're in the same leaky boat...glub..glub..glub...


----------



## snowy (Nov 22, 2006)

donp said:


> I have recently placed a largish order for some cc's (3 boxes) and I can't stop looking at cigar sites and drooling over other brands as well as those I just bought. I also got some ncz but they came too quickly (2 days) and so now I am restless all over again :hn
> Make it stop!!


Go to the therapy thread. Dr.Stig will put everything in prospective.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

I know the feeling. My largest order ever just arrived (3 half boxes), and I spent the whole time while they were on the way putting together my next order.

Heeeeeeeeelllllllllllp!


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

MeNimbus said:


> How do you know I have a little dog? :r She is actually a dachshund aka hot dog.
> 
> She looks like a giant rat


Yep, me too. Its so bad that I thought the picture was a cigar with feet.


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

sigh....None of you guys are any help :ss You're just as far gone as I am...except for Klugs, he's got vendors contacting him!:r 
It seems this is like being in a burning room and instead of buckets of water, everybody has buckets of lighter fluid. 
Well, I'll see you all in cigar heaven; at least I'll have some good smokes.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Ain't no stopping once you have started that descent.


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Ain't no stopping once you have started that descent.


Don't I know it. Hmmm, this might have potential money making oppty! I wonder how a "cigar in waiting woobie" would sell? You know, like instead of drinking or worrying or shopping out of control, you can just rub yer woobie until yer cigars arrive?


----------



## shadowbandit (Nov 28, 2005)

donp said:


> sigh....None of you guys are any help :ss You're just as far gone as I am...except for Klugs, he's got vendors contacting him!:r
> It seems this is like being in a burning room and instead of buckets of water, everybody has buckets of lighter fluid.
> *Well, I'll see you all in cigar heaven; at least I'll have some good smokes*.


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

I'm not nearly as bad as you guys but I just had to tell myself that made my last purchase (box split) because I really need to start saving some cash! I've made some good purchases and I am quickly filling my vicksburg- and that is good enough for me while you guys are filling coolers, towers, cabs-ugh, I hope I never get there!


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

Don't fight it! Buy em, smoke em and then do it again and again. 
Resistance is futile.


----------



## TechMetalMan (Apr 2, 2006)

mdtaggart said:


> Don't fight it! Buy em, smoke em and then do it again and again.
> Resistance is futile.


Ha! I gotta go to school bro!


----------



## Lopez (Mar 14, 2006)

After reading this thread I was feeling pretty pious that I haven't gotten anything for quite a while (like maybe 6 weeks) until I remembered that I've got 4 boxes of Party shorts on the way. Doh!!


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

TechMetalMan said:


> I'm not nearly as bad as you guys but I just had to tell myself that made my last purchase (box split) because I really need to start saving some cash! I've made some good purchases and I am quickly filling my vicksburg- and that is good enough for me while you guys are filling coolers, towers, cabs-ugh, I hope I never get there!


Well! Mr. "I'm not nearly as bad as you guys",  We'll soon see how soon you fill up that Vicksburg. And what in blue blazes are you doin with a Vicksburg anyway?! Except maybe to....FILL IT UP!!! Muhahaha, yer a goner and you don't know it yet


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

Guys, don't beat yourself up over this. It is not that we are cigar junkies, we are Cigar Smokers. We have made a monumentous life changing decision. On the list of passions and/or vices a Cigar Smoker will always have the cherished leaf listed first. If not, then you are not a Cigar Smoker. We have passion for what we do and not an addiction to it...ok passion and some addiction.

Also, if you are unfortunate enough to live in a state and climate that limits your smoking feel free to over compensate by making more purchases through this time. Its like what squirrels do with stocking up food for winter and nobody is busting on them for it.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

donp said:


> I have recently placed a largish order for some cc's (3 boxes) and I can't stop looking at cigar sites and drooling over other brands as well as those I just bought. I also got some ncz but they came too quickly (2 days) and so now I am restless all over again :hn
> Make it stop!!


Just tell your wife or girlfriend:r


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

carni said:


> Guys, don't beat yourself up over this. It is not that we are cigar junkies, we are Cigar Smokers. We have made a monumentous life changing decision. On the list of passions and/or vices a Cigar Smoker will always have the cherished leaf listed first. If not, then you are not a Cigar Smoker. We have passion for what we do and not an addiction to it...ok passion and some addiction.
> 
> Also, if you are unfortunate enough to live in a state and climate that limits your smoking feel free to over compensate by making more purchases through this time. Its like what squirrels do with stocking up food for winter and nobody is busting on them for it.


Hmmm, there is iron in your words Carni. From now on I shall make the squirrel my mascot. They are not only cuddly and possess uncanny dexterity (in an annoying way), they are smart!!


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

Other warning signs include:

- Buying boxes because others are saying they are great, but not having had one of the cigars yourself,
- Searching for vendors that have "aged stock" or vintage cigars,
- Buying extra coolerdors to get more storage real estate,
- Maintaining a level of "vendor diversity" in case one goes "up in smoke"
- Knowing vendors on a first-name basis (and knowing their marital status, kids names, etc)...

The list can go on and on. Best rule of thumb is to NEVER go into debt supporting a hobby (whether that is cigars, coin collecting, gunsmithing, crocheting, etc...). The price paid for debt (especially CC) is heavy.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

omawasu, have you been spying on me?


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

dyj48 said:


> We're in the same leaky boat...glub..glub..glub...


I think you pulled me into that same leaky boat my friend. :hn :r :r



omowasu said:


> Other warning signs include:
> 
> - Searching for vendors that have "aged stock" or vintage cigars,
> - Buying extra coolerdors to get more storage real estate,
> ...


:tpd: That's why they have balance transfers. 0 - 4% APR doesn't look bad these days. :r


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

donp said:


> sigh....None of you guys are any help :ss You're just as far gone as I am...except for Klugs, he's got vendors contacting him!:r
> It seems this is like being in a burning room and instead of buckets of water, everybody has buckets of lighter fluid.
> Well, I'll see you all in cigar heaven; *at least I'll have some good smokes*.


...and good company. :ss


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

omowasu said:


> Other warning signs include:
> 
> - Buying boxes because others are saying they are great, but not having had one of the cigars yourself,
> - Searching for vendors that have "aged stock" or vintage cigars,
> ...


Well said.. I find myself in at least two of those:hn


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

montecristo#2 said:


> I think you pulled me into that same leaky boat my friend. :hn :r :r


You guys still have a boat that floats? I have to hang on to cigar boxes while fending off the sharks.


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

I'm in debt from buying cigars, I'll admit it, but here's how I look at it.

Not many things bring me as much joy as cigars, whether I'm learning about them, buying them and waiting for their arrival, or smoking them. I think some credit card debt is a small price to pay for being so happy.

I believe there is no point to human life other than to enjoy the ride (if you've figured out why we're here please PM me :r ), and cigars have greatly helped me do just that.

So as a retort to the title of this thread, I don't want to stop this. Let the good times roll!! 

:ss


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

I think I actually enjoy shopping for and buying them as much as or more than I enjoy smoking them. It's a sad (expensive) state of affairs.


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

omowasu said:


> Other warning signs include:
> 
> - Buying boxes because others are saying they are great, but not having had one of the cigars yourself,
> - Searching for vendors that have "aged stock" or vintage cigars,
> ...


OOOoooooo! I thought of a few more warning signs:

- Planning all of your international vacations around LCdH locations,
- Using BabelFish or a language dictionary to communicate with potential vendors for rare or regional release smokes,
- Having your CC company call to verify that all of the international transactions are not fradulent,
- Tipping your postal worker extra at Christmas due to all of the odd boxes left at the front door,

Im sure more will come to me soon!


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

omowasu said:


> - Tipping your postal worker extra at Christmas due to all of the odd boxes left at the front door


So true!! :r


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

Mrs. Rock Star said:


> Just tell your wife or girlfriend:r


Oh sure! Thats exactly what I'm gonna do!  Just as soon as I can find where she put my cojones


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

>>So as a retort to the title of this thread, I don't want to stop this. Let the good times roll!! <<

Yeah but, I'm in denial. :ss Muhahaha


----------



## jesto68 (Dec 7, 2006)

You know, I always try to put a positive spin on things.

I am not addicted to the buying, storing and smoking of cigars.

I am merely trying to expand my circle of friends to include; 
a. Every B&M within 200 miles
b. Every online cigar retailer
c. My USPS and UPS drivers
c. The fine gorillas here
d. Anyone with a similar affliction


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

omowasu said:


> Best rule of thumb is to NEVER go into debt supporting a hobby (whether that is cigars, coin collecting, gunsmithing, crocheting, etc...). The price paid for debt (especially CC) is heavy.


Oh, *now* you tell me! :r


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

donp said:


> I have recently placed a largish order for some cc's (3 boxes) and I can't stop looking at cigar sites and drooling over other brands as well as those I just bought. I also got some ncz but they came too quickly (2 days) and so now I am restless all over again :hn
> Make it stop!!


*WELCOME TO MY NIGHTMARE!*

ATL


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Ermo said:


> I'm in debt from buying cigars, I'll admit it, but here's how I look at it.
> 
> Not many things bring me as much joy as cigars, whether I'm learning about them, buying them and waiting for their arrival, or smoking them. I think some credit card debt is a small price to pay for being so happy.
> 
> ...


Right on the money there Eric. Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

donp said:


> Oh sure! Thats exactly what I'm gonna do!  Just as soon as I can find where she put my cojones


:r hey she has a point though..i remember when i went on a binge as soon as she found out. i controlled it a little..lol..just a little..ok..alot.


----------



## Stonato~ (Dec 22, 2006)

One day after a monster fight, my wife went for the humidor with a crazy look in her eyes. I had to talk her down like a hostage negotiator. But from that day on she knew she had something on me. ...And I was hooked.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Stonato~ said:


> One day after a monster fight, my wife went for the humidor with a crazy look in her eyes. I had to talk her down like a hostage negotiator. But from that day on she knew she had something on me. ...And I was hooked.


Humidor at office = hand at home.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

donp said:


> Make it stop!!


:r 
Why?
The rest of us can't be left alone.


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

Blueface said:


> :r
> Why?
> The rest of us can't be left alone.


Hehe, yeah I know what you mean. Wanna know what I been doin over the past 48 hours? More of the same :hn I did clear out a 50 count humi though to make room for my new arrivals! But then I placed a bid over at the devil site...just to keep my hand in...sigh like I couldn't do without a fiver of Padilla Miamis. :ss


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

That is funny.
I am anxiously awaiting my last order that should be here in the next few days and meantime, searching and preparing for the next.
It is a brutal cycle.


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

Stonato~ said:


> One day after a monster fight, my wife went for the humidor with a crazy look in her eyes. I had to talk her down like a hostage negotiator. But from that day on she knew she had something on me. ...And I was hooked.


I believe in equals in marriage, but when she even thinks about attcking the humi let her know you'll just recover your losses by selling the rock on her finger. Sometimes you can not negotiate with the enemy.

*Meant for humor, don't take my advice. I do not want to see a post about any of us out on the street with a humidor in hand wanting to pay rent with c.c.


----------



## Stonato~ (Dec 22, 2006)

carni said:


> I believe in equals in marriage, but when she even thinks about attcking the humi let her know you'll just recover your losses by selling the rock on her finger. Sometimes you can not negotiate with the enemy.
> 
> *Meant for humor, don't take my advice. I do not want to see a post about any of us out on the street with a humidor in hand wanting to pay rent with c.c.


Sometimes I wonder if my house was on fire if I'd go for the Humi before the photo albums.


----------



## Stonato~ (Dec 22, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Humidor at office = hand at home.


ah, the Art of War. If you can't win the battle, change the playing field <or something like that>


----------



## johninct (Jan 8, 2006)

The day I got my bonus this year - not the actual check but just the notification - I ordered three boxes: of Cohiba DC EL 2003. That's nuts but man do I love those cigars.


----------

